# Serviced apartments in Sandton



## Caramba80 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello all, 

I am going to be moving to J'burg in two months for a three, maybe four year assignment and after dealing with my initial concerns, I have started becoming quite excited about the move and am really looking forward to it!!

Since my family will only join me middle of next year, the company has offered to put me up in a serviced apartment for the first six months - and after spending a fair bit of time trying to do some research, I realised I needed some help. 

My offices are in Illovo and next to the Gautrain station. I have heard of the following serviced apartments: 

*The Regent
*Hydro
*20 West
*Espirit 

And I was hoping for some feedback on these, or any other serviced apartments that would make sense given where my offices are located? 

Thank you.
C80


----------



## JHBGuy (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi there

The buildings you have listed are all high-end buildings in Sandton. None of them are on the doorstep of the Sandton Gautrain station... it may be a bit of a walk to the station (approx 1km)

Also, there is no Gautrain station in Illovo. The Gautrain stations are in Sandton and Rosebank.

I would suggest an apartment in Melrose court in Melrose Estate. It is 200m from the Rosebank Gautrain station. However you wont need to use the train. The bus from the station will take you to Illovo which is 3km away. 

Good luck


----------

